# Balintore Castle, April 2008.



## spacepunk (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello again and thanks for viewing.
This awesome castle is situated about 10 miles from Kirriemuir and as it was a glorious day for a bit of urbexing, this place was top of the list for the days adventure.
The exterior is in good condition but the insides have rotted away, so it was a tentative 'creep' about the place.

The insides seem to have been 'spewed out'.





This is what I was faced with for most of the explore.





Spiral stairs in the turret.





Four flights of stairs.





One of the many corridors.





Looking down into the main room.





This lead to a small courtyard.





Signs of work getting done.





High up windows.





Looking up one of the turrets.





Fireplace, there were loads of these.





Hole in the roof.





Old door handle.





View from the side window.





Dumb-waiter wheel.





Stuff lying about.





Rotting away.





The gatehouse at the bottom of the hill.





Love'n'peace
SP


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

What a gorgeous place! That door handle and the bits and bobs are quite special to my mind and those high-up windows are fabulous. Very nice explore and photos.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 15, 2008)

I really, really like this. Those turrets are gorgeous. Love both the corridor pics, they look great. Love the outside ofthe building too especially with the gatehouse.

Excellent pics, really do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## foz101 (Apr 24, 2008)

Its a lovely building, but I'd also point out it's now slowly having restoration work done and is lived in (not the main trashed bit ). The owner though is, to his immense credit, very welcoming to visitors so anyone considering going should bear this in mind in the future.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 25, 2008)

That's a task I'd never take on, good luck to the guy, it looks amazing as it is now...I bet he won't want Urb-exers wandering through the place when it's finished


----------



## Bryag (Apr 28, 2008)

That is mint compared to Crawford Priory! Now that is one derelict building. Floors? What floors. I will try to get a post up soon. Nice report Spacepunk, loving the stair shot!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't realise this was inhabited. Ooops
I spoke to some guy who lives near by and he told me a bit about the history of the place but never mentioned it was occupiedish.


----------



## skittles (Apr 29, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> I didn't realise this was inhabited. Ooops
> I spoke to some guy who lives near by and he told me a bit about the history of the place but never mentioned it was occupiedish.



So what is the history, please share!

EDit: forgot to say nice photos


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, he said it's not as old as you think it is, designed around the 1860s by William Burn. It was used by Polish soldiers/workers during the war and it was last used as a sporting lodge by some wealthy MP. It has lain abandoned since the 1960s after the owner couldn't be bothered to repair the dry rot.
I'm not sure who the new owner is.

Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## foz101 (Apr 29, 2008)

You can read more about the recent history etc on BAR - http://www.buildingsatrisk.org.uk/B...NOWN&whs=Any&conser=Any&name=balintore&Page=1

Basically, the more recent history is that, after laying empty and falling apart for years, it was bought in the 90s by a wealthy Taiwanese businessman who never touched it or went there. The council tried to get in touch with him and his lawyers etc for ages to no avail, then reclaimed it under a compulsory purchase order to sell it to someone who will secure its future. AFAIK.

It is a fantastic place


----------



## Wile-E (Apr 30, 2008)

That's an amazing looking building, nice to hear it's being restored but crikey I dread to think what it's costing!


----------



## RICKY (Jul 11, 2008)

*Balintore Castle*

Great pics!!!


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 5, 2008)

Was passing by recently and still not much sign of any work getting done.


----------

